# Bildergalerie - Gothic 4: Die ersten echten Bilder zu Gothic 4!



## System (10. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,643234


----------



## wOJ (10. Mai 2008)

Wunderschöne Grafik : ) Allerdings hab ich jetzt schon Angst vor den Bugs : D


----------



## geldinhalierer (10. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt schön aus, mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## BigRedDragon (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 10.05.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hab ich jetzt schon Angst vor den Bugs : D


Ich auch^^

Die Grafik sieht schon mal echt Klasse aus. 
Hoffentlich stimmen auch Handlung, Balancing, KI etc.


----------



## patsche (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

die promoshots zu G3 sahen irgendwie genauso aus, is wird doch nicht etwa die gleiche grafikengine verwendet.


----------



## Freitag92 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wie ich hoffe, dass Gothic 4 einfach nur gut wird. ein schönes Rollenspiel, meinetwegen auch ohne Bezüge zur Story (da aber wieder eine Barriere abgebildet ist, wird das wohl nix), aber weitgehend fehlerfrei und nicht auf den Massenmarkt angepasst wie Oblivion, bitte, bitte!

Sieht schonmal ziemlicht gut aus.


----------



## killer36 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Grafik ist solide.Nun hoffe ich und der Rest der Gothic Fans auch,dass Jowood diesmal nichts falsch macht.Das Game soll ja 2009 erscheinen,ist noch ein weilchen


----------



## Grikschat (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sieht fast genauso aus wie die Gothic 3 Engine hmm........und die Bilder sind 100pro nachbearbeitet.Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gothic Reihe tot.Das was die mit Teil 3 abgeliefert haben,war ja wohl ein schlechter Witz.Und kein vergleich zu den wundervollen Gothic 1/2.Freud euch lieber auf das neue Rollenspiel von Piranha Bytes.Vieleicht wird das ja was.


----------



## eOP (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wurde die grafik von g4 nicht in der pc games mit der grafik von crysis verglichen bzw. gleichgestellt? pfuii pc games


----------



## eOP (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

noch ne kleine anmerkung: die gothic-reihe sollte laut phyrania byte mit teil drei enden! teil 4 ist reine geldmacherei


----------



## HanFred (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eOP am 10.05.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne kleine anmerkung: die gothic-reihe sollte laut phyrania byte mit teil drei enden! teil 4 ist reine geldmacherei


benutz den edit button.


----------



## Burtchen (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eOP am 10.05.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde die grafik von g4 nicht in der pc games mit der grafik von crysis verglichen bzw. gleichgestellt?


Wir haben geschrieben, dass Texturen, Obejektschatten und Pflanzendarstellung Crysis ähneln und dass das Laubwerk komplett Schatten wirft, jedes einzelne Objekt, und dass das sonst derzeit nur die CryEngine 2 schafft.


> pfuii pc games


----------



## TCPip2k (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Naja technisch gut, aber irgendwie herzlos.
Aber mal schauen wie lebendig das ganze am Ende wirkt.


----------



## patsche (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich ruckel mich immernoch durch myrtana, nordmar und co.


----------



## Belion (10. Mai 2008)

Also das die Grafik im Endeffekt so gut wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.
GOTHIC wirds wohl keines mehr geben allerdings freue ich mich trotzdem schon drauf. Vielleicht überrascht uns Spellbound.
Schilde wirds anscheinend auch diesmal geben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Sieht so aus, als hätte da jemand den aggressiven Scharfzeichner eines Grafikprogramms bis zum Kollaps strapaziert. In der Form finde ich das optische Gesamtbild penetrant scharf, unnatürlich und daher auch störend. Ich hoffe mal, dass die "echte" Grafik nicht so wirkt. Die würde einem ja die Netzhaut wegbrennen, wenn man Gothic 4 auf XB360 und einem Bravia Full-HD spielen würde.

Bin aber dennoch gespannt, was die da so produzieren. Obwohl mir die Marke nach Gothic 3 eigentlich gestohlen bleiben kann. Aber vielleicht haben die neuen Entwickler ja ein besseres Händchen (Story, Figuren, Quests, Umgebungen), als die alten...

Regards, eX!


----------



## patsche (10. Mai 2008)

Belion am 10.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Schilde wirds anscheinend auch diesmal geben.


gabs auch schon im vorgänger!


----------



## wOJ (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kaum zu glauben das jetzt wieder über die Grafik genörgelt wird


----------



## Freitag92 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 10.05.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum zu glauben das jetzt wieder über die Grafik genörgelt wird



Da die Atmo und das Gesamtprodukt ja nicht alleine von der Grafik abhängen.

uups, ich dachte, ich es geht um Crysis


----------



## Chas-91 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

jowood streut jetzt schon die ersten im grafikprogramm   entstanden bilder zu G4 ?  newt 
Jaja jowood das Qulitätssiegel   
ICh wette mit euch die machen den Spellbound den selben Zeitdruck wie bei den Pirhanias und G4 wird genau so verbuggt sein wie G3 und Södner   
Ich fand g3 gar net mal sooo schlecht .
SO und jetzt ab nach draußen. 
Das geilste Wetter überhaupt


----------



## aasgaia (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr Nörgler!!
mir gefällt was meine Äuglein da sehen,vorallem die Waldbilder mit dem Holzfäller Lager sehen sehr schön Atmosphärisch aus....bleibt nur abzuwarten wie die einzelnen Gegner und NPcs aussehen werden,ich mein da hat ja G3 die Messlatte nicht wirklich hoch gesetzt^^


----------



## xclvoi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also Bild 7 sieht doch schonmal klasse aus...und Trolle (soweit man erkennen kann,sogar gleichaussehend mit den aus G3) scheints auch wieder zu geben.Erinnert mich an eine Mischung aus der Insel wo der Endgegner (Skelettdrache) drauf ist  und dem Felsen wo der Feuerdrache ist aus Gothic 2.
Ich hab vollstes Vertrauen dass das klappt, Spellbound/Jowood wird sich hüten nochmal so einen Murks wie Gothic 3 rauszubringen.Wenn all das gemacht wird was an Gothic 3 zu bemängeln war, erwartet uns eine tolle Story, weniger Bugs  , ein verbessertes Kampfsystem und das echte Gothicflair.

so ich habe fertig 

xclvoi


----------



## fragman (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

an den bugs war allein pb schuld und da es nun ein anderes ent team ist sollte man erstmal davon ausgehen das bugs sicher drin sein werden. ob die dichte aber genauso ist wie bei g3 darf man wohl bezweifeln. die bilder sehen gut aus, gefaellt mit jedenfalls schon besser als g3, hat mehr atmo hier das ganze, mal schaun was draus wird. waere aber besser gewesen die concepts von den echten screens zu trennen.


----------



## Grikschat (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				aasgaia am 10.05.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Nörgler!!
> mir gefällt was meine Äuglein da sehen,vorallem die Waldbilder mit dem Holzfäller Lager sehen sehr schön Atmosphärisch aus....bleibt nur abzuwarten wie die einzelnen Gegner und NPcs aussehen werden,ich mein da hat ja G3 die Messlatte nicht wirklich hoch gesetzt^^



Dann mach mal deine Aüglein richtig auf.Das sind alles Fake Bilder,keiner von uns kann sagen wie Gothic 4 wirklich aussieht.Wurde schön nit Photoshop nachbearbeitet.Und wenn es genauso ruckelt wie Teil 3,kann das Spiel noch so gut sein trotzdem werd ich es mir nich kaufen.Konnte eigentlich einer Gothic 3 ohne Ruckler spielen.Also 4gb haben auf jedenfall nicht gereicht!!!


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Also das was man sieht find ich richig geil ^^.
Trotzdem merkt man auch, dass das Spiel noch in der Anfangsphase ist.
Die Einheiten und NPCs sind nähmlich noch nicht vorhanden. Ich hoffe das sich die Entwickler dafür viel Zeit nehmen. Jeder der G3 gespielt hat sollte wissen was ich damit meine. "Geier" und "Teil des Körpers im Boden versunken"


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich konnte G3 ohne Ruckler spielen. 
Und es gibt sogar einige wenige Ausnahmen die wenige Bugs zu spüren bekommen haben (ich gehör leider nicht dazu  )


----------



## Freitag92 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 10.05.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte G3 ohne Ruckler spielen.
> Und es gibt sogar einige wenige Ausnahmen die wenige Bugs zu spüren bekommen haben (ich gehör leider nicht dazu  )



Ich fand's immer wieder lustig, wenn sich die anderen Gamer beschwert haben, wie es bei ihnen ruckelt - ich hab da irgendwas verpasst ...   
Auf höchsten Einstellungen mal im Grasland, aber, ich mein, wayne.
Auch von den Bugs (ich hab erst mit 1.12 oder so gespielt, also nicht gleich bei Verkaufsstart) blieb ich weitestgehend verschont.
Von daher haben mich nur die Monster genervt - GodMod an, Monster killen, GodMod aus ^^ War halt scheiße, wenn man da vor Faring im Wald steht und auf einmal 3 Trolle neben sich hat  

Achja, mir egal, ob die Bilder nachbearbeitet sind, solange Spellbound eine Hauptstory einbaut, ist schon mal 'ne Menge gerettet. Wenn dann noch die starke Freiheit erhalten bleibt ... Hoffentlich wird's was


----------



## Canny (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find die pics richtig klasse, kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Grikschat (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GtaSanAndreas am 10.05.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte G3 ohne Ruckler spielen.
> Und es gibt sogar einige wenige Ausnahmen die wenige Bugs zu spüren bekommen haben (ich gehör leider nicht dazu  )



Versteh ich nicht hab ein absoluten High End  Rechner bei mir stehn.Und trotzdem ruckelt es wie Sau.Hab aber schon im Gothic 3 Forum gelesen das manche Leute Glück hatten,und es ruckelfrei spielen konnten.


----------



## Airmac01 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

also ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das die dargestellten bilder die wirkliche spielgrafik repräsentieren sollen ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Grikschat (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Airmac01 am 10.05.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das die dargestellten bilder die wirkliche spielgrafik repräsentieren sollen ganz ehrlich...



Endlich mal einer der genauso denkt wie ich.100pro Fake.Weiss garnicht warum man solche Bilder überhaupt zeigt.


----------



## Boesor (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Grikschat am 10.05.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das was die mit Teil 3 abgeliefert haben,war ja wohl ein schlechter Witz.Und kein vergleich zu den wundervollen Gothic 1/2.Freud euch lieber auf das neue Rollenspiel von Piranha Bytes.Vieleicht wird das ja was.



Zum Glück hatte PB mit teil 3 ja nix zu tun, daher freue ich mich wunschgemäß.


----------



## sp4cer (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bild 6 sieht aus wie gemalt. O_o Das Wasser ist nahezu perfekt. Wenn die DAS Spiel SO hinbekommen, haben sie nen riesen Meilenstein in Sachen Grafik gemacht.


----------



## LordFata (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Im Heft steht dass die Redaktuere schon bewegte Bilder gesehen haben, und dass es wirklich genial aussah, also seid euch mal nicht so sicher dass das alles "Fake" ist. Ein paar Bilder (das mit dem Troll und das mit der Barriere) sehen wie Artwork aus, der Rest gerendert


----------



## GTStar (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sp4cer am 10.05.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 6 sieht aus wie gemalt. O_o Das Wasser ist nahezu perfekt. Wenn die DAS Spiel SO hinbekommen, haben sie nen riesen Meilenstein in Sachen Grafik gemacht.


Bild 6 ist auch ein Artwork. Zudem sind die Bilder aus der Engine, zeigen aber keine Szenen aus dem Spiel. Und Genesis heißt das Spiel auch schon nicht mehr, sondern Arcania 

Also eigentlich alles falsch


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				geldinhalierer am 10.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht echt schön aus, mal sehen wie es wird


Was soll das für ein kuppelförmiges Gebilde im Hintergrund von Bild 6 sein? Klauen die jetzt schon bei Lost in Space? 

Ansonsten sieht es wiedermal gut aus. Ich glaube, sobald G4 als BudgetVersion erscheint (und entsprechend auch genügend Patches bereitstehen), kaufe ich es mir


----------



## Solon25 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LordFata am 10.05.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also seid euch mal nicht so sicher dass das alles* "Fake"* ist.


Wenn man nüchtern drüber nachdenkt, kommt man eh zu dem Schluss, dass PB nicht einfach aus Spaß ein paar Bilder schickt, die später nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun haben.. :-o


----------



## Burtchen (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 10.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> geldinhalierer am 10.05.2008 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ist die Barriere doch bei Gothic nichts Neues


----------



## shimmyrot (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 10.05.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nüchtern drüber nachdenkt, kommt man eh zu dem Schluss, dass PB nicht einfach aus Spaß ein paar *Bilder schickt, die später nichts mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun haben*.. :-o



http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2005/05/2276.jpg&name=Gothic%203

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2005/05/3212.jpg&name=Gothic%203

konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Grikschat (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 10.05.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 10.05.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Solon25 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 10.05.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 10.05.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagt mir zwar nichts, aber ich vermute ich weiß was dahinter steckt 

Sie haben von PB gelernt und keine Bilder mit Kreaturen o.ä. geschickt.. ^^


----------



## dominik8800gt (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Freitag92 am 10.05.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> GtaSanAndreas am 10.05.2008 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Cheater!  Man hätte ja auch einfach einengroßen Bogen drumherum machen können. So hab ich das gemacht.
Zu den Bildern: das wird wahrscheinlich wie bei gothic3. Vorher beeindruckende Bilder zeigen bei denen Scavenger von anderen tieren erwürgt werden aber nichts von dem umsetzten.


----------



## Dragontear (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Lassen wir das Gehype beginnen!!   

Als ich nur die Überschrift gelesen habe kam mir schon die Galle hoch. Nicht schon wieder so ein total verhyptes Spiel, das am Ende nur heiße Luft bietet.  
Bei den Bildern sieht wohl jeder, dass diese nachbearbeitet wurden. Anstatt jetzt wieder mit ihrer Grafik zu prahlen, sollten die mal vorerst Ruhe geben oder erwähnen, dass sie den Schwerpunkt auf wichtige Rollenspielelemente (die für ein Rollenspiel ja wohl wichtiger sind) legen. Denn Atmosphäre, die durch eine spannende Story, charakteristische Charaktere, spaßiges Gameplay und durch gut durchdachte Landschaften/Infrastrukturen erzeugt wird, ist um den Faktor 1000 besser als eine 0815-Atmo, die kläglich versucht durch schöne Effekte zu beeindrucken.


----------



## ThomToeter (10. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Gothic 3 war geil, gekauft, lief ohne probleme... pc-amateure sin mir latte... Gothic 4 wird geil, is gekauft.


----------



## AUTmAS (11. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

die grafik is fast so wie das 3er!
da kauf ich ma lieber " age of conan " das is fix besser als das!


----------



## Ceiron (11. Mai 2008)

*klasse*

mir gefallen die bilder echt gut..egal ob da was geändert wurde. Sie gefallen mir einfach, wie so ein Gemälde^^

von daher. danke pcgames^^


----------



## Theojin (11. Mai 2008)

*klasse*

So gut kann Gothic 4 gar nicht werden, als das ich es ungesehen kaufen würde. Das leih ich mir irgendwo aus.

Gothic3 hat ja gezeigt, das sämtliche Tests eine glatte gekaufte Lüge waren, und jeder Verlag und jede PC Zeitschrift hat sich da nur von ihrer geldgierigen Seite gezeigt.

Was Piranha Bytes verbockt hat, wird Spellbound nie wieder gut machen können.

Für mich ist das letzte gute Gothic die Nummer2+Addon gewesen, und da ändern auch keine noch so tollen Bilder was, die gabs auch von G3.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Also mir persönlich ist das eigentlich egal, von wem was entwickelt wird. Ich hoffe einfach auf 2 gute Rollenspiele, das wäre doch was  Also macht nicht gleich alles madig, sondern wartet einfach erst mal ab, was sie auf die Beine stellen. Sollte es dann wirklich Murks werden, könnt ihr ja immer noch kräftig draufhauen *g*


----------



## Occulator (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Hmmm Also die Artworks  sind schon geil, aber die Screenshots hauen mich nicht vom Hocker


----------



## cryer (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Da ist kaum was bekannt von Gothic 4 und schon gibt es wieder die "ersten Bilder".
Grafik > Gameplay? Sicherlich nicht! Bilder oder auch Clips sind leider nicht einmal mehr für einen Ersteindruck gut. Denn je schöner, desto eher sind sie auf Monster-Hardware entstanden. Und ein hübsches Bild ist leider mittlerweile das Einfachste. Wenn der Held dann an jedem Strauch hängen bleibt, über jede Wurzel stolpert oder nicht an Bäumen vorbeilaufen kann, DANN fangen die Probleme eben erst richtig an. 
Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler sich erstmal richtig an die Arbeit begeben und die wichtigen Dinge fixieren. Ansonsten bleibt am Ende wieder einmal der Spruch: Super aussehen tun die Bugs ja, aber wer will schon mit ihnen spielen?


----------



## Duggon (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

@ Theojin, da kann ich Dir nur uneingeschränkt Recht geben, aber selbst die Herren dieser Seite haben die Überbewertung zugegeben (zwar erst viel später, aber ich will die Ehrlichkeit mal hoch bewerten )


Ich für meinen Teil werde einen 4.Teil wieder kaufen, auch wenn ich etig über die Bugs gemeckert habe, das 
Feeling bei dem Game ist Top! Beim 4.Teil machen Sie ja hoffentlich nicht die gleichen Fehler bzw. nicht zuviel 
neue! 

Duggon


----------



## T-Rocket (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

An die Leute von PC-Games :

Ihr  "verkauft " diese Screens aber nicht wirklich als Gothic 4 Bilder, oder !?!

Ich staune immer wieder,  wie die Formulierung schwankt von Printblatt  zu Printblatt.
Nach GameStar handelt es sich um Prototypenbilder, eine verbesserte Art eines Artworks. Ein Modul das selbständig läuft, aber überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig ist, wie es im kommenden Spiel wirklich aussehen wird.
Aus meiner Sicht trifft das auch vollkommen zu, also bitte, wenn von Screenshots die Rede ist, dann erwarte ich Bilder von einem Spiel, dass in der Art und Weise der finalen Version entspricht und nicht der einer Machbarkeitsstudie.              MfG  T-Rocket


----------



## LordFata (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

ES REGT MICH LANGSAM AUF was hier teilweise geschrieben wird:

Ich hab ernsthaft das Gefühl, einige haben zwar Gothic 3 gespielt, aber anstatt sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden sich nur "Kritik-hypen" lassen. D.h. sie sehen G3 jetzt als verbuggtes Spiel, Story sch****, Kämpfe doof, als größten Mist den es gibt. Die Serie sei den Bach runter etc... Wie lange haben sie es nicht mehr gespielt? Macht mich traurig. 

Auch dass (v.a. von der PCgames und Redakteuren, die das Spiel anscheinend nie gespielt haben), Gothic 3 ewig wegen seinen (früheren) Bugs runtergemacht wird... Damit wird PB als unfähiges Studio in Verruf gebracht, obwohl PB nie eine so frühe Veröffentlichung vor hatte!

Spielt Gothic 3 nochmal und vergesst alles was ihr darüber gelesen habt.

Spielt Gothic 3 und direkt danach Oblivion, und vergleicht Stimmigkeit und Athmosphäre/Gesamteindruck. Warum kümmern sich in Oblivion die Stadtbewohner um die kleinsten Dinge (geklaute Sachen etc), während das Land überrannt wird? Viel sagen möchte ich dazu garnicht, aber vergleicht wirklich mal direkt und ihr werdet verstehen was Gothic 3 alles auszeichnet.

Um noch auf einige Kommentare einzugehen:
1. Gothic ist ein Rollenspiel. Hyborian Adventures ist ein MMORPG. Es ist schlicht sinnfrei, zu sagen "Da spiele ich lieber Conan"
2. Gothic 3 hat einen bestimmten Hardwarehunger, aber die meisten, die sich über schlechte Performance beschweren, scheinen keine Ahnung von Hardware (Flachenhals etc) und nem sauberen Windows zu haben.
3. Die news heißen "die ersten echten BILDER zu Gothic 4"! 
NICHT "screenshots, die Szenen zeigen, die am Ende 1:1 im Spiel sind" Also steckt euch das Wort "fake" sonstwohin. Denn Artworks sind keine Fakes, sondern dienen einem Zweck für die Entwicklung des Spiels!

WARTET einfach, ob das Spiel am Ende so aussieht wie auf den Screens. Wenn das Spiel im Laden steht, dann könnt ihr es euch kaufen. Dann vergesst jeden Artikel, jeden Screenshot, jeden vergleich und macht euch ein EIGENES Bild.


----------



## Paul90 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Stimme LordFata da vollkommen zu. Ich spiele die Gothic Reihe auch schon seit Ewigkeiten und Gothic 3 war der bisher umstrittenste Teil. Aber selbst mit den Bugs (die es mittlerweile kaum mehr gibt) ist es für mich das beste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten. Ja, ich habe auch Morrowing, Oblivion, Two Worlds und The Witcher gespielt, aber in Sachen Atmosphäre können da alle andern Spiele einpacken. Bei den Leuten, die auf andere Dinge Wert legen, kann ich nur sagen: Gut, dann spielt halt das, was euch gefällt, aber macht deshalb andere Spiele nicht runter!


----------



## fragman (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

@ lordfata:  hat sich da jemand etwa aus dem wog forum hierher verirrt?  
ich habe gothic3 ausgiebig gespielt (so 75 stunden), die story ist langweilig, wer sagt die ist gut hat warscheinlich noch kein anderes game gezockt, denk ich mir immer. atmo kommt nichtmal ansatzweise an die ersten beiden teile ran. warum man die alten chars, die freunde mit denen man soviel durchgemacht hat so lieblos in g3 integriert hat, tja, ka was pb da vor hatte. die graphik ok, war gut, nur leider scheisse programmiert, damit mein ich nicht die performance sondern einfach das unding das man ne engine nutzt die unter 32 bit nicht klar kommt, zeugt auch nicht grad von kenntniss. aber zum glueck hat pb damit ja nichts zu tun sondern nur der boese publisher. lol, die kiddies immer wieder hier.


----------



## Paul90 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

@ fragman: Du scheinst aber auch keinen großen Plan von Spielen zu haben. Wenn ich solche Computergenerierten Spiele wie Oblivion sehe, und dann die großartigen (von Hand modellierten) Landschaften von Gothic 3... Da ist für mich die Antwort ganz klar, welches Spiel die bessere Atmosphäre hat. Gut, die Story war vlt. nur mittelmäßig, aber Grafik und Sound widerrum spitzenklasse. Für mich bleibt Gothic 3 ein Meisterwerk, egal was andere sagen. Seitdem dieser Spruch kam: Gothic 3 ist voll verbugged, schlechte Performance etc. schließt sich jeder Dackel dieser Meinung an. Die Leute sind halt unfähig geworden, sich ihr eigenes Bild zu machen!


----------



## LordFata (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

@fragman:
Ich selbst mag G1 auch mehr als G3 und G2, und ich hab mit keinem Teil gesagt, dass ich die Story toll finde, oder dass die Freunde nicht sinnlos eingebunden sind etc. Mich ein kiddie zu nennen ist rein faktisch falsch, da ich weder den Schreibstil noch das Alter eines solchen besitze.

Kindisch ist es eher zu nennen, wenn man nicht auf mein eigentliches Abliegen eingeht, und stattdessen Dinge schreibt, die schon tausendmal in Foren besprochen wurden.


----------



## Gigacrack (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Ich kann Paul90 nur zustimmen, Gothic 3 ist ein Hammer Game geworden, sicherlich nicht Bugfrei aber die allgemeine Meinung ist mehr als übertrieben, ich hab es selbst auch ohne Community Patches gezockt und es gab nicht eine Sache die mich irgendwie wütend gemacht hat, das es mal abstürzt oder ähnliches ist bei jedem anderen Spiel genauso, dafür gibts Quicksave Funktion die jeder gute Spieler oft benutzt, rein aus Taktischen Gründen.
Gothic 3 steht für mich ganz klar und weit über Oblivion, denn Oblivion ist im gegensatz zu G3 nicht ansatzweise in sich selbst Stimmig und vermittelt für mich eher eine Sterilie als lebendige Welt. (Atmosphärentechnisch)


----------



## fragman (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

wo schrieb ich das oblivien gut ist? wie kommt man drauf automatisch anzunehmen das ich das game gut finde? g3 musste sich an seinen vorgaengern messen und da hats auf ganzer linie versagt. klar kann man sich das alles schoenreden, aendert aber nichts dran. der sound spitze? lol, da hab ich wohl ein anderes spiel gespielt, ok, man kann nattuerlich ueber die soundaussetzer und fehlende sounds hinwegsehen, stimmt, dann ist der sound spitze. ich kann alien4 sehen wie ich mir den film gewuenscht haette, stimmt, dann ist alien4 wirklich genial. und die atmo eines game allein auf die graphik zu reduzieren find ich schon komisch. mag ja sein das die alles per hand gebaut haben, aber atmospaehrischer wird das spiel deshalb auch nicht. weshalb ist das game fuer euch denn so genial? nennt doch mal genau die punkte? was bisher immer zu hoeren war fand ich nicht grad ueberzeugend, eher im gegenteil, die punkte waren fuer mich die kritikpunkte.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Ich kann's mir auch nicht verkneifen:

Gothic 3 "Promo"shot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah es dann "in echt" aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und warum sollten sie es diesmal anders machen, hmm?


----------



## Extremplay (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

ich habe angst vor den Hardwareanforderungen ^^


----------



## Paul90 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

1. Die Bilder sind ja völlig aus dem Zusammenhang geworfen... Die kann man ja gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, und in den zerstörten Städten sieht das Game tatsächlich wie auf Bild 1 aus.

2. @fragman: Soundaussetzer? Hatte ich kaum welche... Wie wärs mal mit ner neuen Soundkarte!
Gut, gemessen an den Vorgängern hatte es Gothic 3 schwierig, doch ich finde, dass es dieser Rolle FAST perfekt gerecht wird. Es meckern doch nur alle, weil es eine Unverschämtheit war, das Spiel so verbugged auf den Markt zu werfen, und sogar noch am gleichen Tag einen Patch zu releasen. Aber ICH spreche von der Gegenwart, und da macht Gothic 3 schon einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck... 
Du willst Pluspunkte hören? Im Gegensatz zu was? Zu den Vorgängern? :
+ bessere Grafik
+ Wesentlich größeres Gebiet
+ mehr Quests
+ abwechslungsreichere Gebiete
etc. etc.

Oder Pluspunkte gegen Oblivion, obwohl du Gothic 3 daran eigentlich nicht messen wolltest (was auch gut so ist)? Gerne:
+ stimmigere und atmosphärerische Welt als in Oblivion
+ Charaktere mit mehr Wiedererkennungswert und markanteren Dialogen
+ nicht völlig öde und gleich aussehende Welt wie in Oblvion
+ abwechslungsreicheres Gameplay (Ich war ca. 10 Mal in den komischen Oblivion Toren; Immer das gleiche, irgendwann reicht es!)
- Nicht so liebevoll durchdachte Quests und bessere Performance (was seinen Preis hat ---> Spielwelt)


----------



## fragman (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*



			
				Paul90 am 11.05.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Bilder sind ja völlig aus dem Zusammenhang geworfen... Die kann man ja gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, und in den zerstörten Städten sieht das Game tatsächlich wie auf Bild 1 aus.
> 
> 2. @fragman: Soundaussetzer? Hatte ich kaum welche... Wie wärs mal mit ner neuen Soundkarte!
> Gut, gemessen an den Vorgängern hatte es Gothic 3 schwierig, doch ich finde, dass es dieser Rolle FAST perfekt gerecht wird. Es meckern doch nur alle, weil es eine Unverschämtheit war, das Spiel so verbugged auf den Markt zu werfen, und sogar noch am gleichen Tag einen Patch zu releasen. Aber ICH spreche von der Gegenwart, und da macht Gothic 3 schon einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck...
> ...


 
bessere graphik nicht gleich besseres spiel, weiss nicht wieso das immer als argument kommt, aber gut. groesseres gebiet, jo das stimmt, nur macht es das spiel auch nicht besser, man hat viel mehr lehrlauf in dieser "tollen, neuen" welt. bei den gebieten stimm ich zu, nur hat man das nicht genutzt. wie auch, die laufwege sind anfangs ne qual, zumindest solange man nicht die portsteine hat. zur soundkarte, was soll ich da noch sagen, es gibt etwas das heisst direktx, sollte man eigentlich so programmieren das man sich um ne soundkarte keine sorgen machen soll, aber gut. und wieso vergleichst du es wieder mit oblivion, nimm doch mal gothic2! ich weiss, dann kommst wieder mit der graphik.  ich hasse oblivion, find ich noch schlimmer als gothic3! leblose welt die extrem detailarm ist, ja detailarm, allerdings ist das g3 ja auch.


----------



## Dragontear (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*



			
				Paul90 am 11.05.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Bilder sind ja völlig aus dem Zusammenhang geworfen... Die kann man ja gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, und in den zerstörten Städten sieht das Game tatsächlich wie auf Bild 1 aus.



Die Promo-Bilder haben so viel versprochen, doch so wenig gehalten. Erinnerst du dich an das  Bild, wo der Ork einen Scavenger in der Hand würgt? Tja, das sah schon stimmig aus, doch solche Szenen waren nirgends zu sehen. 



			
				Paul90 am 11.05.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. @fragman: Soundaussetzer? Hatte ich kaum welche... Wie wärs mal mit ner neuen Soundkarte!
> Gut, gemessen an den Vorgängern hatte es Gothic 3 schwierig, doch ich finde, dass es dieser Rolle FAST perfekt gerecht wird. Es meckern doch nur alle, weil es eine Unverschämtheit war, das Spiel so verbugged auf den Markt zu werfen, und sogar noch am gleichen Tag einen Patch zu releasen. Aber ICH spreche von der Gegenwart, und da macht Gothic 3 schon einen sehr ausgereiften Eindruck...
> Du willst Pluspunkte hören? Im Gegensatz zu was? Zu den Vorgängern? :
> + bessere Grafik
> ...



Gothic 3 wird kein bisschen seiner Rolle gerecht. Deine Pluspunkte sind sehr schwach und im Endeffekt gar keine wirklichen Pluspunkte, denn eine bessere Grafik z.B. brauchst du erst gar nicht erwähnen. Das ist nach mehreren Jahren Entwicklungszeit Vorraussetzung und selbst das, haben die Entwickler performancetechnisch total verbockt. Es gibt immer welche bei denen das Spiel ohne Speicherbug etc. funktioniert (bei mir ist es insgesammt zwei Mal abgestürzt und lief auf mittleren Einstellungen mit einer Geforce 6600 sogar recht gut), doch kannst du dann nicht pauschalisieren, dass die Leute Hardware-Noobs wären, bei denen ein Absturz nach dem anderen auftritt und die Performance total fürn Hintern ist. Man muss sich einfach nur die Merhheit angucken und wird sehen, dass bei der Engine so einiges falsch gemacht wurde. 
Das Argument mit dem größeren Gebiet ist eines mit der größten Schwachpunkte  dieses Spieles. Denn man hat sehr viel Leerlauf und die Welt ist nicht mehr so schön gestaltet wie die Vorgänger. Wo es bei Gothic 2 noch hinter jeder Ecke was zu entdecken gab, läuft man in Gothic 3 minutenlang durch die Pampa ohne etwas aufregendes zu erleben, mal von den Killerschweinen abgesehen. Die Truhen sind bei so einer Welt auch alle zufallsgeneriert gestaltet worde, sodass es irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr machte Höhlen, für nur ein paar Pfeile etc., zu erforschen . Die Entwickler haben selbst zugegeben, dass sie sich mit so einer großen Welt übernommen haben. 
Eine größere Welt hat zufolge auch mehr Quests zu bieten (sollte es jedenfalls), also ist dies Argument auch wiederrum kein Pluspunkt. Die Quests waren auch nicht liebevoll gestaltet, sondern waren nur Mittel zum Zweck. Richtig unterhalten haben sie nicht, weil sie entweder zu schnell vorüber waren oder einem nichts wirklich Aufregendes geboten haben. Eine Stadt nach der anderen abzufarmen und auf die trostlos gestalteten Kumpanen zu treffen hat keinen Spaß gemacht, wenn man sich den nicht gerade eingeredet hat. 
Naja, was soll ich zu deinem letzten Pluspunkt sagen? Der folgt aus dem Punkt mit dem größeren Gebiet wohl auch, oder nicht? 

So, und jetzt erzähl mir mal deine anderen Pluspunkte, die sich hinter dem ,,etc. etc." verstecken.


----------



## guardiaNaDa (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Gothic3 hat mich, als Fan der Serie, sterben lassen.. Da gibt es andere - neue - Sterne am Spielehimmel.


----------



## autumnSkies (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Sieht schonmal alles sehr stimmt aus. Mir gefällt dieser "europäische" dreckige Fantasy / Mittelalter-Look sehr viel besser als der von den Amis interpretierte knall bunte Look wie bei Oblivion. 

Hoffentlich komtm das auch für XBox369 raus... mein PC schafft das sicherlich nichtmehr.


----------



## Microwave (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Für mich war Gothic 3 einfach fürn Ar***. Es war so trostlos wie sinnlos und die Kämpfe waren (eine hirnlose klickorgie und...) in etwa so spannend als würde man Farbe beim trocknen zuschauen. (Das alte Kampfsystem war genial, weil man wenigsten ein bisschen nachdenken musste, und man nicht sofort von anfang an der große Obermacker war, aber hauptsache man will die ammis beeindrucken) 

Und was mich intressiert, warum in Gothic 3 immer neben jeder Kiste ein Skellet liegt? Haben die Leute immer ihre Kisten ,mit meist wertlosen Plunder darin, in den Wald geschleppt und sind dann daneben krepiert? Kennen die keine Rucksäcke ?


----------



## Paul90 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Gut, belassen wir es dabei. Jeder hat seine Meinung! Immerhin sind wir uns darin einig, dass Oblivion schlechter ist. Und echte "Sterne" am Sternenhimmel der Rollenspiel Branche habe ich in den letzten 24 Monaten auch nicht erlebt. Für mich ist Gothic einfach genial, und Gothic 3 kann da fast mithalten. Auch mit Gothic 2 und 1, obwohl die noch einen Tick besser waren. Ich meine ja nur, dass Gothic 3 alles andere als grottig ist, wie es immer wieder hingestellt wird. Und dass mehr Quests, kein Plusplunkt sind, weil die Welt ja auch größer ist... Naja, mit ein bisschen Hirn sieht man vlt, dass das doch ein gutes Argument ist... Wenns eine größere Welt gewesen wäre, mit weniger Quests gewesen wäre, hätten sie sich auch alle wieder beschwert. Und noch kurz was zur Grafik: Nur weil das Spiel neuer ist als Gothic 2, heißt das nicht, dass die Grafik auch besser sein muss... Schau dir mal die FIFA Reihe an ^^ Seit 2003 der selbe Müll!


----------



## LordFata (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

Ich halte mich ab jetzt hier raus, weil viele hier immer noch nicht kapieren was man sagt. 

Nur eines nochmal:
NIEMAND sagt, bessere Grafik würde ein besseres Spiel bedeuten, und es ist absurd, wenn ihr uns nicht erlaubt, bessere (bei einem Vergleich)  bzw. gute Grafik als EIN Pluspunkt eines Spiels zu nennen (zumindest derzeit ist die Grafik noch aktuell)! Ein BMW ist auch nicht unbedingt besser als ein Mercedes, wenn er schöner glänzt (wer jetzt auf dieses Beispiel konkret eingeht, der hat was nicht verstanden)

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Wir sind uns, denke ich, einig:

-erste "Screenshots" sind nie verlässlich (siehe Gothic 3, Crysis, Grid etc)
-Gothic 1 und 2 waren toll (sicher trotzdem Geschmacksache)
-Gothic 3 hatte und hat Mängel, d.h. Story, technische Probleme, ob die Welt zu groß ist kann man sich streiten (aber darüber denkt jeder anders), Freunde zu lieblos eingebunden o.ä.
-Gothic 3 ist der MEINUNG vieler Gothic-Fans zufolge nicht so gut wie die Vorgänger
-G3 kann in vielen Sachen punkten (Quests, Dialoge, Athmosphäre, Musik, landschaftliche Abwechslung)
-->Es gibt jetzt versch. Sorten Leute: die einen fanden G3 "trotzdem" gut und werden sich Gothic 4 kaufen, die nächsten interessieren sich nur für Gothic 4 obwohl sie mit der Serie fertig sind (sonst würden sie hier nicht schreiben), andere warten einfach was die Zeit bringt, sehen was kommt, und lassen sich nicht von "ersten Bildern" völlig aus der Fassung bringen.

Ich wär sehr erfreut, wenn ab jetzt hier nur noch über Gothic 4 geredet, heraten etc werden würde. Wer Gothic 3 dumm fand und die Serie als verkommen betrachtet, kann seiner Wut in zahlreichen Foren freien Lauf lassen.
Danke


----------



## Microwave (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*



			
				LordFata am 11.05.2008 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär sehr erfreut, wenn ab jetzt hier nur noch über Gothic 4 geredet, heraten etc werden würde. Wer Gothic 3 dumm fand und die Serie als verkommen betrachtet, kann seiner Wut in zahlreichen Foren freien Lauf lassen.
> Danke


pfff ist ja langweilig, wir wollen weiter Gothic 3 bashen


----------



## mytech (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

frag mich nur wie die das auf den konsolen laufen soll. gothic 3 hat schon 2 gb ram gebraucht, gothic 4 wird eine kleinere welt haben aber ganz sicher immernoch mindestens 1-2 gb ram brauchen. die xbox 360 hat nur 512 mb shared, die grafikkarte und der arbeitsspeicher teilen sich die. wird wohl ne extreme ruckelorgie. und hoffe auch nicht das die so extrem wie bei oblivion 4 auf die festplatte cachen ansonsten seh ich mit meiner arcade schwarz.

aber naja, mal abwarten. ac läuft auf den konsolen wunderbar und die systemanforderungen waren ja auf dem pc höllisch hoch, vor allem der ram.


----------



## SweetY1989 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: klasse*

naja soviel ich weiß benutz ne konsole den arbeitsspeicher etwas anders als ein pc mit betriebssystem...

ansich ganz schike bilder. was mich nur stört sind diese verzerrungen links und rechts^^ kann man nicht nicht iwas gegen machen?^^


----------

